# If YOU are going to be a character in an opera, who would it be and why?



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

So, you are given a chance to be a character in an opera and you have the ability to change the narrative.... Who would you be and why? What are your character motivations? Tell us. 

PS:

I would be *Baron Scarpia*, from Puccini's Tosca and I would torture Tosca till the end.. :evil laugh:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

peeyaj said:


> So, you are given a chance to be a character in an opera and you have the ability to change the narrative.... Who would you be and why? What are your character motivations? Tell us.


Encouraged by the idea that Tosca survived I'd be Tosca in _my version_.

In my version she isn't in love with Cavaradossi but plans all along to have him killed so she can escape with her real lover Angelotti (who's been hiding in a different well) & her bezzie mate the Marchesa Attavanti. And this is so I can escape with the bass.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Encouraged by the idea that Tosca survived I'd be Tosca in _my version_.
> 
> In my version she isn't in love with Cavaradossi but plans all along to have him killed so she can escape with her real lover Angelotti (who's been hiding in a different well) & her bezzie mate the Marchesa Attavanti. *And this is so I can escape with the bass.*


:lol: So funny


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Giulio Cesare. His badassery knows no bounds.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Not just play the character, but live their life? Well... As my only chance to canonically love the baritone, I'd be Senta. And die. But they are reunited in afterlife.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

I'd be Fiordiligi -- or Dorabella. Of course, I would have recognized our beaux in their absurd disguises, and played along with their silly game until nearly the end. When they reappear in their military uniforms, I would inform them that Sis and I knew all along what they were up to -- at which point, Sis and I would dismiss that conniving little Despina, throw both of the guys and that trouble-making Don Alfonso out of our house, and then head to a party to look for some new gents.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

hans sachs


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Count Almaviva - I would have arranged it better with Susanah and made sure I triumphed over Figaro - the absurd footman. He doesn't deserve her.


----------

